# Tren-A vs Tren-E



## fallout (Jan 22, 2016)

I feel like I got better results out of the tren-E i bought last cycle, although I admittedly bought it that way b/c I get more mg/mL for my money.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jan 22, 2016)

same compound different ester.I only used tren E before cause I hate pinning..


----------



## bvs (Jan 22, 2016)

Tren is tren no matter the ester


----------



## snake (Jan 22, 2016)

All I had to hear was the cough is more prevalent with A. Last thing I wanted was to be hacking up a lung in the bathroom after a pin. "Honey, are you ok in there? I'm calling 911!"


----------



## anewguy (Jan 22, 2016)

Well there's not much of a question here but I guess I can add that I have only ever used tren a, and never had the cough.  I did about 7 weeks of eod injections.  Results were good


----------



## SuperBane (Jan 22, 2016)

Your post reads funny.
Did you use the same mg when you ran each ? admittedly ace has an actual higher content active horm because of ester but let us leave that at the wayside.
Did you use both from the same source.
If you answered yes to both then most guys will agree just a different ester.
Then you can read other guys in the minority swearing by one or the other.
Just like you will read some swearing by running tren higher or lower or even equal to your test.


----------



## monster-ish (Jan 22, 2016)

What he said^^ u get a high get concentration of the hormone when you run ace Because the ester is shorter. So if you are running the same amount of both e and a you actually get more with a. I'm more of a short eater guy but currently running a tren mix of a,e and h and I'm loving it


----------



## hulksmash (Jan 23, 2016)

Yep, and look at me with my Tren suspension..all 100mg/ml!

The boost from 200mg Tren Suspension is beautiful.


----------



## hulksmash (Jan 23, 2016)

bvs said:


> Tren is tren no matter the ester



While I agree on the basica of it, tren E always gave me a more severe night sweat.


----------



## fallout (Jan 26, 2016)

an update here.  I actually notice a bigger boost in my strength on injection days on the tren-a then with tren-e.  and the rest of the days I feel a little weaker on avg than when on the tren-e.  Probably due to the difference in like biological half-life, though that may not be technically correct it is what it feels like.  The test-a seems to come in really strong on injection day and fade fairly rapidly while the E had me up pretty well for the whole week.


----------



## Schredder (Jan 26, 2016)

fallout said:


> an update here.  I actually notice a bigger boost in my strength on injection days on the tren-a then with tren-e.  and the rest of the days I feel a little weaker on avg than when on the tren-e.  Probably due to the difference in like biological half-life, though that may not be technically correct it is what it feels like.  The test-a seems to come in really strong on injection day and fade fairly rapidly while the E had me up pretty well for the whole week.



How often are you injecting the Acetate?  It should be ED.  So, there should be no fading of anything.


----------



## Jason126 (Jan 26, 2016)

I would choose Tren Ace any day over Tren E.  Only because I hate the fact of waiting so long for it to kick in.  Every day Injections don't bother me.  You also know sooner how good your product is  just in case you would like to up or lower the dosage to your desire. 

 Shorter esters all the way for me.


----------



## bigben66 (Jan 28, 2016)

Tren Enanthate is certainly more cost effective...

The downside to that is if sides hit you hard, you are locked into a hideous ride for a few weeks, whereas you can jump ship and be issue free in days with Acetate.

Either way, treat it with respect. I've seen guys run multiple cycles with no issues, and then out of nowhere (presumably due to anxiety or BP) - wham, knocked sideways!


----------



## ckb (Jan 28, 2016)

same thing with different ester.
prefer tren e. dont have to pin so many times.


----------



## monster-ish (Jan 28, 2016)

If your pinning every day or even eod you shouldn't feel any fade in strength or sides at all. Half like is 2 days for the acetate ester I believe


----------



## Jscs94 (Jan 28, 2016)

My next cycle is going to be Tren Ace, Test Prop & winstrol. Tren ace is 100mg/ml, so how much & often on the Tren?


----------



## Sledge (Feb 4, 2016)

If its your first time with tren, I would do 75-100mg every other day. 
Would there be any benefit to frontloading tren e with tren ace the first couple weeks?


----------



## hulksmash (Feb 4, 2016)

Sledge said:


> If its your first time with tren, I would do 75-100mg every other day.
> Would there be any benefit to frontloading tren e with tren ace the first couple weeks?



seems redundant


----------

